# Welsh National Opera. need a special mention..



## Stroopwafel (Apr 25, 2011)

These people always put together amazing performances, I recently saw Don Giovanni, it was simply stunning, Donna Anna's voice was simple stunning 
I think also a special mention goes to the Welsh National Orchestra, they are always on the money and they are extremely good players. 
Just saying!


----------



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

Stroopwafel said:


> These people always put together amazing performances, I recently saw Don Giovanni, it was simply stunning, Donna Anna's voice was simple stunning
> I think also a special mention goes to the Welsh National Orchestra, they are always on the money and they are extremely good players.
> Just saying!


I agree... [ "I think also a special mention goes to the Welsh National Orchestra, they are always on the money and they are extremely good players." ]

What a line up for the next two seasons...
per Senior Member Sospiro's Thread: *The opera season: 2012-2013*

_Although Welsh National Opera is only a regional company, they have an excellent reputation & I enjoy their productions.

The new Chief Executive and Artistic Director, David Pountney, has taken the unusual step of announcing the 2012/2013 and the 2013/2014 season.

2012/13
La bohème - Puccini
Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
Jephtha - Handel
Lulu - Berg
The Cunning Little Vixen - Janáček
Madama Butterfly - Puccini

then scheduled for 2013/14 (in no particular order)

Anna Bolena, Maria Stuarda, Roberto Devereux - Donizetti
Manon Lescaut - Puccini
Boulevard Solitude - Henze
Lohengrin - Wagner
Nabucco - Verdi
Moses und Aron - Schoenberg
Paul Bunyan - Britten_


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Stroopwafel said:


> These people always put together amazing performances, I recently saw Don Giovanni, it was simply stunning, Donna Anna's voice was simple stunning
> I think also a special mention goes to the Welsh National Orchestra, they are always on the money and they are extremely good players.
> Just saying!


I agree. A friend saw DG & she loved it. I often go to Birmingham to see them, saw Figaro & it was excellent. Seeing Bohème in June.


----------

